# Not graduating on time



## liselotte (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello everyone!
Please forgive my English for it's not my native language  

So I'm a college student at my senior year and taking up a 5 year course (accountancy in particular). It's sad to say that I won't be able to graduate in time, supposedly next year. Whenever I think about this, it pains my heart and my anxiety grows. I'm super scared that I won't be able to finish college. I really want to pass the board exams and have a job already to be able to repay my parents for all their hard work and for that, I needed to graduate on time but I can't ((( because of the fact that I repeated 2 major subjects (there's a retention grade and I didn't made it (() and now I'm delayed with 2 major back subjects. Also, back then, I'm unable to enroll with a fully loaded subjects because of financial problems so I only enrolled 4 subjects. 

My worst fear is that my younger cousins, who are also in college will be the first to graduate and I'm super super scared because my parents might say things to me like how they are disappointed in me or they are just wasting money or that I'm not studying hard enough.

But I am studying hard enough. It's just that my brain can't take it any longer, I mean I'm just average and the course is really really difficult with high mortality rate . I'm not smart like my cousins who are honor students back in elementary and high school nor I can cope up with my intelligent classmates.

What should I do? I always felt pressured and I'm also saddened by the fact that my friends, who are taking up the same course, are gonna leave me behind, start their own careers, while I'm still here, struggling in college. I'm also a bit jealous of them. I'm really scared of being left behind.

Sometimes, I cried at night and negative thoughts filled my head and I can't stop the feeling that I'm super helpless.

Any advice guys?
Sorry for ranting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're trying your best, that is all that matters. Go at your on pace. Its not a rush. Stop comparing yourself to others, just be you. You're ok, you can do this.


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

I understand what you're going through because I'm also graduating a year later than I'm supposed to. I graduated high school in 2012 and was expected to graduate college in 2016, but because I took a semester off and transferred schools, I'm graduating in 2017. For a while, I felt embarrassed that I was going to be in school a year later than I thought I would be. But what worked for me was thinking about how common it is to graduate a semester or two late these days. A lot of people graduate late now (at least in the United States). College is different for a lot of people. Just remember that even if you're graduating late, you're still gonna graduate and just that is an accomplishment


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm currently in the semester that should have been my last, but I'm instead graduating a semester late. You're definitely not alone. I was really upset when I first realized that it was going to be necessary. It was to the point where I cried over it a lot. Mostly because I was stressed out about the fact that it meant more debt and also because I felt like a bit of a failure despite doing everything I could to graduate in the time frame that I was "supposed" to graduate in.

Since then I've come to terms with it though. There's nothing I could have done. I took full course loads each semester and worked hard in all of my classes. It helped when I talked to others who couldn't graduate on time and we could commiserate together. That made me feel so much better, and I think that was the biggest thing that eventually helped me accept it.

I still don't want to think about the extra debt, but I no longer feel like a failure. You shouldn't either. Just focus on doing the best you can no matter how long it takes you. That's what's important.


----------



## dw7979 (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm in the same exact scenario you're in (accounting major, finishing his 5th year and will be in college another year). The accounting major at my college only really takes 4 years though, unless you want to pursue a CPA certification where you need 5 years worth of schooling. I often get upset at myself for taking too long to graduate as well. Seeing classmates graduate and start their lives, etc. What has helped me, like others have said, is knowing that you should go at your own pace and that you will be more happy to have graduated in 6 years or 7 years (whatever it ends up being) than letting those years pass by and not have a degree after all is said is done. Good luck and PM me if you want to talk about the major or whatever's on your mind


----------



## liselotte (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks guys for those advises.
Sometimes I just feel like breaking down and cry my eyes out but I can't and I won't because despite everything, I needed to move forward.


----------



## liselotte (Mar 24, 2016)

Exactly my problem. My classmates and close friends will be graduating in March 2017 and I'll be graduating (hopefully) in 2018 (in God's will). I don't even know why I chose this major and now I freaking regret it. I should have pursued what I actually LIKED. It's so depressing to think that you are actually being left behind.


----------



## chatsnaps (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not sure about your school, but here even if a program is meant to be 4 years, you can still take an extra 6+ years to finish it. I might be in the same situation as you as I missed the registry date for classes next year and am on the waiting list, as the major classes I need are full. I was very worried in the beginning, but after talking with a family member I am more okay with the situation now. They told me so what if it takes another year? Then it takes another year, no big deal. You will still finish it and that's all that matters. Take your time and do well. If you have fewer classes then you might consider going to school and having a job simultaneously. Don't be so hard on yourself, if it takes another year then it's okay, it will not be the end of the world, I promise you  it will be okay


----------

